# AnotherGames.com



## GSquadron (Oct 17, 2012)

*my website*

Hi all!
It has been a very long and difficult journey, but it has been a great fun programming this website!
www.anothergames.com will teach you game programming with Allegro 5 using the latest Visual Studio 2012.
I really hope you will like it and very special thanks goes to the editor: Jacob Harris
Thank you!

(on a sidenote... thank you all tpu!)


----------



## 3870x2 (Oct 17, 2012)

Great to hear!  The website is not centering on my browser, but everything works fine.

XP, IE version 8.0.6


----------



## GSquadron (Oct 17, 2012)

Press F12 and select the internet explorer 8 mode


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 17, 2012)

add <meta http-equiv="X-UA-Compatible" content="IE=edge" /> to your <head> to disable quirks mode


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 18, 2012)

Awesome Alek!!!!!!! You should think about adding in a forum or at the very least a registration for visitors.

I like it a lot though man, awesome job!!!!!!


----------



## 3870x2 (Oct 18, 2012)

So after the book goes through is final release revision, what projects do you have going on?


----------



## GSquadron (Oct 18, 2012)

Actually, i am working on another website and i am reading a book about php.
After that i don't exactly know, but i was suggested to add C++ tutorials on the website.
I will add the section of the star later if i will have time.

@stinger
the forum is ready. I was busy to modify the phpbb, but i will these days!


----------



## irlandezul (Oct 18, 2012)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> Press F12 and select the internet explorer 8 mode
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=48748&stc=1&d=1350505692


Thanks for the tip . 
Others advice was to use mozilla )


----------



## GSquadron (Oct 19, 2012)

@stinger
I uploaded the forums in the footer of the page.
You are all welcome!


----------

